
With HP's Decline, Should Microsoft Start Making Computers? - JamesLowell
http://www.theatlantic.com/technology/archive/2011/08/with-hps-decline-should-microsoft-start-making-computers/244361/#.Tl42xc5FwC8.hackernews
======
joss82
"And the Zune, while a failure as a product, was equal in quality and even
design to Apple's iPod"

This is troll's material. How can anyone with an unbiased view can make that
assertion?

~~~
astrodust
Superficially they are both similar. They're also a lot better than OEM-grade
product. That's about where it stops, though.

------
uvTwitch
Yes.

High quality, well designed laptops emblazoned with a glowing Windows logo on
the lid, bundled with none of the crapware that infects most laptops, would do
worlds of good for their public image.

------
astrodust
What's the next Xbox going to be? It's all about definitions.

